# Spoiler



## ancleary13 (May 11, 2021)

Looking to buy a spoiler for my 2nd gen. What brand has everyone had the best luck with? Hoping to stay around the 100-150 range. Doesn’t have to be exact color matched but some sort of black would be preferable!








don’t mind the dirt, it’s bath day!


----------



## ancleary13 (May 11, 2021)

Just realized I posted this in 1st gen. Still getting a hang of this whole forum thing


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Moved to Gen2


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

2017 Chevy Cruze Spoilers | Custom, Factory, Lip & Wing Spoilers


Give your 2017 Chevy Cruze a performance edge and a look that stands out from the pack with a custom rear spoiler. They’re easy to install and available pre-painted.




www.carid.com




Lots of options here


----------

